# 1132 Powershift



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey Folks...things are really slowing down snowblower-wise. No one will probably buy from now till next October/November. I just finished a beast of a 1132 Powershift today that I've been sitting on. I didn't want to work on it before, cause I had blowers I wanted to sell this season...and I want to try this one out for myself next year. I bought this one and a nice 824 Powershift for $200....and really neither of them needed much. I put an electric start on this one, and had to mess with the float height as it was so high it leaked into the oil and flooded the engine.......I'm sure that is why I got it as the blower is mint. I'm going to replace the skids and scraper bar, and someone put a drive belt on that is new, but just a smidge too tight and it drags. an impeller kit and then into summer storage! I can't wait to try her out......hope next season we get more then one storm!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

nice score.......thats a very clean machine !! ya gunna paint it black ?? :grin:


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice looking machine. I agree that the selling season seems to be cut short this year. Of course most folks line themselves up with a machine early in the season, but there is a market for those who have a machine break down on them. All we need is snow. :wink2:

I have an Ariens ST824 (I think that is the model) coming my way for re-furb and flip. I'm thinking the selling of it will have to wait until next Fall/Winter.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

St 824 is my all time favorite blower....if I could only have one that would be it.....but with a Predator.....tall chute and impeller kit...oh yeah...that is in my shed right now.....and the one I use all the time.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

nice find. That should really clear the driveway fast.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice looking powershift, i'm glad I don't need one that big


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't need one that big either...but size matters........


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

cranman said:


> Hey Folks...things are really slowing down snowblower-wise. No one will probably buy from now till next October/November. I just finished a beast of a 1132 Powershift today that I've been sitting on. I didn't want to work on it before, cause I had blowers I wanted to sell this season...and I want to try this one out for myself next year. I bought this one and a nice 824 Powershift for $200....and really neither of them needed much. I put an electric start on this one, and had to mess with the float height as it was so high it leaked into the oil and flooded the engine.......I'm sure that is why I got it as the blower is mint. I'm going to replace the skids and scraper bar, and someone put a drive belt on that is new, but just a smidge too tight and it drags. an impeller kit and then into summer storage! I can't wait to try her out......hope next season we get more then one storm!


you could still advertise year round "off season special " maybe 10-20% off season price? just to raise some working capital.

i sold a couple in august doing this.


----------

